# prairie 300 wont shift up...



## jcpayneblazer (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok guys and gals...really need a ton of help on this one...my snork failed on my CVT on my 2000 300 4x4 Prairie. tons of water got into the CVT and now she wont shift up...need a lot of help on this one...got tons of power in reverse(with override held of course) and in low gear its alright but high revs in low gear aint good for her. but in "high gear" the thing just refuses to shift up and im afraid of blowing the engine if i just ride with her in this condition. any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Shift up? I don't think you could ever make it do that lol. Check your belt deflection. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I have th same machine. R N H L. Its an automatic. What do you mean by upshifting?


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

Primary clutch is probobly full of goo. Pull it apart and clean it up. That would be my first move.


----------



## jcpayneblazer (Jul 19, 2012)

Shift up as in the Auto transmission won't shift itself out of 1st and just whines if I Rev it past where it usually would shift. I assume the belt, which appears to be the same belt it came from the factory with(after removing the transmission casing), has stretched out. But i'll check the clutch and I'm getting a new belt here soon. Just have no experience or knowledge on CVTs. Any advice/help is highly appreciated 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It doesnt "shift" that's what we are saying. Its CVT Constant/Continuous Variable Transmission. 

Based on the description, and the fact you said the you think the belt has stretched, that's probably the problem. Put the new belt on, and make sure it's in proper deflection (which we have threads that tell you how to check) and see how she does.


----------

